# Boer Goats For Sale



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

My sister and I have recently made a very hard decision, which is to disperse most of our herd. We have several reasons, but it is still a very hard thing to do.  We have loved raising and showing Boers for 9-10 years.

You can see the available does here: Crossroadsboergoats.com Quite a few goats have sold already but there are still several available. I will be keeping 4 does who are listed at the very top of that page.

If you are interested in any of our goats please use the contact form on our website or PM me. These goats will be sold on a first come first serve basis.

Thanks!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow those does are stunning id buy them in a heartbeat if i wasnt in canada 
How do they get that big? Ive never seen them that size here

Sorry you have to sell them!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  They're getting alfalfa, grain and really nice pasture.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Took some new pics of this fullblood doeling today. She's a Smokin Hot Ruger granddaughter and is priced at $500. Both sire and dam are paints.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow! I'm sad to hear this!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

You have gorgeous goats and will have no trouble selling. I would love to purchase sugar if you were closer.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh, how sad, Crossroads!  Those are beautiful goats, wish I could get some


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear this but I totally understand I sold out a few years ago and I am glad I did. I was able to do what I wanted to do and buy a house and have more time with friends and family and got to take lots of vacations. When you are ready I bet you get more goats again. They are kind of addicting.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry you are selling off most of your goats, I always look forward to your posts, especially kidding season. But I also understand, sometimes we have to have a change in direction.

I do wish we weren't on opposite sides of the country, and we had more space/land, I'd be buying a couple in a heartbeat!! I agree you will have no trouble selling your beautiful girls.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, that is a shock, so I assume no future buck for us? 
We still may be looking.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm keeping my 4 best/favorite does, and will still be breeding the 3 adults this summer. I still have some semen straws to use up before selling the tank. 

Thanks Candice.  I'll still check in on TGS now and then.  Especially around kidding season.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh good


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Any bucklings for sale?? And would you ship to AZ?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sort of.... I have a handful of people all interested in our black dappled buckling, but all are having trouble finding transport. He's available to whoever can find transport first.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

What are you selling him for?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

$1,500


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

That's a great price for him! He should sell in a heartbeat.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

The dappled buck has been sold. We still have two does available as well as a brand new doeling who will be available at weaning.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Crossroads Belle Of The Ball (Fullblood) is now weaned and ready to go. Finally got new pictures of her today.  She has been shown and has done well. She is the only paint doe we have available right now and may be the last for some time. $1,200

We can get her to Nebraska first week of June...


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

What route are they taking to Nebraska? haha:shock:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We'll be taking I-80 to I-84. Staying the night in Salt Lake City...


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

You are pure evil. :twisted:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha. Sorry.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Are you taking Roxi to nationals?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep.  Pretty excited!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Yay! That's so exciting!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It'll be so fun and a great experience. I'm already nervous...


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Haha yeah I would be also! She will do great  Do you know if they are streaming nationals again this year?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I do believe so. On DV Auction...??


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah I think that's where it was last year. Does she bump up to the next class at nationals?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

So which goats are you keeping?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She'll still be in 3-6 month... but in an older age range split class. I think there were 3 (3-6) split classes last year.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm keeping 4 does. Roxi, Dandi, Liberty and Poppy.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh good your keeping dandy I have always liked her.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah she's definitely staying.  She's due here in 10 days... we're looking forward to seeing her kids.


----------



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

How well did she place in show?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I absolute love Roxi, she is gorgeous! So glad you are keeping Dandi, Liberty, and Poppy


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

amanda2017 said:


> How well did she place in show?


 Dandi? Or Roxi? Dandi does well at most shows. She's got 116 show points. All 4 of the does I'm keeping have show points.

Thanks Candice.  I like her an awful lot too.


----------



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Dandi? Or Roxi? Dandi does well at most shows. She's got 116 show points. All 4 of the does I'm keeping have show points.
> 
> Thanks Candice.  I like her an awful lot too.


The one you have posted for sale on here!!
Belle of the ball!

I'm interested in her, I wish you were closer!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ohhh... sorry I wasn't sure which one you were talking about. Belle has been placing top 6 at every show I think. The classes have had over 15 goats in them. Where are you located?


----------



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Ohhh... sorry I wasn't sure which one you were talking about. Belle has been placing top 6 at every show I think. The classes have had over 15 goats in them. Where are you located?


Georgia I absolutely love everything about her! And the price is great! You aren't coming close to here by any chance are you?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We can get her to Nebraska in early June... but we aren't going further than that. The ABGA National Show is in Nebraska June 7th-12th.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Belle has been reserved and will be going to Loggy Acres Livestock in Pennsylvania.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Can't wait to get her here! Thank you so much for the opportunity to raise your wonderful genetics on the east coast!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You betcha.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This little beauty is for sale.  Both sire and dam have show points with ABGA. Teats are 1-1. Bite and pigment are good. Razzle will be ready to go in early August.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

If we didn't have 4 black traditionals already, we would SO take her off your hands! She is so gorgeous.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

How much are you asking for her?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She'll probably be priced around $1,000.


----------

